# seed swap



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The plant you are looking for is Cleome/Spider Flower (Cleome Hasslerana) with the two cultivars Queen(pink, rose, violet, white or mixed) and Cambell(white). The seeds can commonly be purchased at gardening stores and the bees love the flowers.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

these reseed like mad.


----------



## skizzix (Dec 19, 2009)

The spider plant/flower is very easy to grow. The thorny looking protrusions on the stalk are the seed pods.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: I found where my bees are foraging!*

I was walking around my neighborhood and saw a bunch of flying insects were working the large stands of cleome in a neighbors front yard. From the street I could see the bumblebees but when I ventured closer down their sidewalk I saw the plants were just humming with bees. I thought I "owe someone a jar of honey when I get some" but am afraid if I do that and they are upset about the bees it won't end well despite the neighborly gesture. Anyone know if they are working it for pollen or nectar?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: I found where my bees are foraging!*

> Anyone know if they are working it for pollen or nectar?

This US Forest Service page says bees get both nectar and pollen from cleome:
http://www.treesearch.fs.fed.us/pubs/33638


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: I found where my bees are foraging!*

Rocky mountain bee plant is in the same lines also


----------

